# Red x Red swimming vertical



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have had these red x red group since they were one inch fries. Now each one of them is around 5 inches. These have been very healthy. Last two days, I noticed that one of them is mostly swimming with his face up and body in vertical position. Seems like it is struggling with something. What should be done? Is this a passing phase or is it sick?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi sabv, It could very well be that it's a female and she's holding... My dolphins females sometimes do that to stay away from the females,,, 

That's my best guess right now without knowing anymore details....

Do you know if it's a female?


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

I do not know for sure, but I do not think this is a female. It is lighter color than the other red x red. In one of the previous threads, someone mentioned that the lighter colored are males. 

Also, I have isolated it within the tank to keep it away from harm by other fishes. I noticed that other fishes were trying to bully it because of its condition. Its reaction was slower than normal. 

Based on some other sites, it might be suffering from swim bladder problem and might need some time to heal.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My Red X does this everytime he gets stressed out... Looks like his tail Is broken.

2-5 days later Swimming like new.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a large angel male that has a similar issue and is swimming sideways and does not feed well. I read in one of my fish books to add salt to the water if you are dealing with a swim bladder issue. I did a 40% water change last night and added salt at half the dosage on the box - API Aquarium salt. He seemed better this morning. Just an idea not sure yet if it's helpful...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Norman, I was informed by a few People on Reef central That Saltwater Mix Is the same as API Aquarium salt, But better, And cheaper.

Ive been using it for over a year for my cichlids.


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

So, should I use salt. I have never used salt with these chiclids before. The guy seems stressed out but in isolation, it swims more horizontally than vertically. Should I let it out or wait?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember the ratio was 5ml salt per Gallon.

I use it, And have read that it helps with the gel coat on Fresh waterfish.

Helps them shed then rebuild the Gel coat used to reduce parasites


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

That's very useful information Chromie since I have a big bucket of sea salt I no longer need, but are you sure? I read that it wasn't the same stuff... I also read that it helps the fish with a natural process (can't remember what will look it up tonight and post the exact info) and with the salt the fish has a much easier time doing it thought it had something to do with balance as they advised using salt with swim bladder disease...

Sabi; it wouldn't hurt to try it, personally I've been using the API aquarium salt in my freshwater tanks without any problem. I started when my tank was hit by columnaris a while back and I do think it helped...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.mit.edu/~lxs/cichlids/water.html


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for information. I will put in the salt and report how it goes. The guy now swims horizontally most of the time but his body still has clown like movement while swimming which is not normal.


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

As soon as I took him out of isolation, I noticed that he was being bothered by other guys so the poor thing kept moving from one end of tank to other. I have moved him to a different tank which has slightly smaller fish. He is doing better there. Although there is one bully in that tank too which is bothering him.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

moving him from tank to tank Will cause himto crash... Let him settle in, Toss him something to hide in.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Salt does help the fish, especially if they are stressed as they help with the gills and the coats, therefore, not allowing the bacteria to attack the fish so quickly. Mind the dosage and you will be fine. 

Word of advice, salt is not good for plecos.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks George I should have said this, Too much salt with a scaless is bad.

Stick to 1 tbs per 5G and you should be Fine, Mine have lived through it.


----------



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to report back. The guy is doing great now in the new fish tank with the smaller fish. He has been healthy ever since I put him in this other tank. I guess the larger cichlids in the other tank were bothering him too much and he was stressed out there. 

Thanks for the helpful advice.


----------

